

Beijing to Impose Encryption Disclosure Rules - rmorrison
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704423504575211842948430882.html

======
hga
For the full text, see
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22bidding+for+government+pur...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22bidding+for+government+purchases.+Such+encryption+information%22+site%3Awsj.com)

------
rmorrison
I find this disturbing. Who knows what exactly they're looking for, but it
sounds like some form of information gathering, which could potentially be
very helpful when trying to break into foreign computer systems.

